# Diamond Cut Alloy Wheel Repair



## Reggie-Z4

I've gone and completely ****** my rear alloy, back end slid out and caught a kerb. 

Can anybody recommend a repairer in the Solihull/South Birmingham please??

Thanks...... R


----------



## DrEskimo

https://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/locations/


----------

